
How to learn higher math: An illustrated guide - R3G1R
https://mathvault.ca/10-commandments/
======
legerdemain
Aside from the cutesy pseudo-Biblical language and the cutesy illustrations,
has anyone gotten value from reading this series of motivational posters? It
looks like content from eHow.

    
    
      > When proactivity and thinking are absent, our
      > mathematical growth is capped by what the environment
      > has to offer, but when they are present, the growth
      > can be unstoppable.
    

Slap some positive-sounding generalities with some stock art and you've got
yourself a content!

